# Bellyboat eigenbau



## Barsch Angler (7. August 2011)

Hi Leute heute beim grübeln wie ich an ein gunstigen bellyboat komme ist mir der gedanke gekommen mal eins selber zu bauen 
da ich davo keeena ahnung habe wollte ich mal fragen
ob einer von euch davon ahnung hat wenn nicht konnen wir ja einfach die ideenen austauschen und dann mit eurer hilfe einen
Konstruktionsplan erstellen und am ende nach dem ein boot bauen 
ein paar ideen habe ich schon aber die kommen im nachsten Beitrag


----------



## Alpinestars (7. August 2011)

*AW: Bellyboat eigenbau*

Es gibt doch auch schon recht günstige.
Selberbauen, fällt mir gerade nur eins ein das aus einem Trecker oder LKW Schlauch weiß aber auch nicht mehr genau wo die Beschreibung dafür war, musst du mal ein bisschen googeln.


----------



## Barsch Angler (7. August 2011)

*AW: Bellyboat eigenbau*

so hier mal ein kleiner bauplan 
leider ist dass Bild in einer word datei da es dass jpg bild nich fressen wollte.
An diesem Punkt noch mal was zu den Materialien:
Ich dachte mir dass ich dass Boot aus Styropor oder ähnlichem fertige und es dann mit glasfasermatten "laminiere" aber wenn ihr bessere vorschläge habt dich genauso günstig sind
könt ihrs ja sagen
der bauplan is noch net ganz genau und die maße sollen auch nur so in etwa als anhaltspunkt dienen


----------



## Alpinestars (7. August 2011)

*AW: Bellyboat eigenbau*

Das kann aber ganz schön wackelig werden.
Andere Bellys sind ja aus Gummi und dan überzogen, das heißt die einzelnen seiten des Bellys können sich hin und her bewegen bei Wellen.
Deins wäre Steif das wäre dan ganz schön wackelig und geschweige erstmal der Transport.


----------



## Barsch Angler (7. August 2011)

*AW: Bellyboat eigenbau*



Alpinestars schrieb:


> Es gibt doch auch schon recht günstige.
> Selberbauen, fällt mir gerade nur eins ein das aus einem Trecker oder LKW Schlauch weiß aber auch nicht mehr genau wo die Beschreibung dafür war, musst du mal ein bisschen googeln.


Ja aber kaufen ist unsportlich und ein gutes kriste nich unter 100 ocken


----------



## Barsch Angler (7. August 2011)

*AW: Bellyboat eigenbau*



Alpinestars schrieb:


> Das kann aber ganz schön wackelig werden.
> Andere Bellys sind ja aus Gummi und dan überzogen, das heißt die einzelnen seiten des Bellys können sich hin und her bewegen bei Wellen.
> Deins wäre Steif das wäre dan ganz schön wackelig und geschweige erstmal der Transport.


Der Transport is keen problem da werd ich schon ne lösung finden 
und wackeln wirds auch nicht doll da wir bei uns auf den teichen nur wenige zentimeter hohe wellen haben


----------



## Alpinestars (7. August 2011)

*AW: Bellyboat eigenbau*

Na gut auf einem Teich ist es nicht so schlim.
Aber wie gesagt besorge dir nen Alten oder Neuen Treckerschlauch ein paar Gurte rüber fertig (Fast)


----------



## Barsch Angler (7. August 2011)

*AW: Bellyboat eigenbau*

mir ist da noch ne idee gekommen wenn dass belly boot aus schaumstoff is könnte man rohre in die seiten stecken 
und als rutenhalter für inaktive ruten odeer für schleppruten
nur so ne idee weiss nich obs möglich is


----------



## HD4ever (7. August 2011)

*AW: Bellyboat eigenbau*



Barsch Angler schrieb:


> da ich davo keeena ahnung habe....



schon mal die besten Vorausetzungen um abzusaufen |uhoh:
Das man immer unbedingt unsichere Experimente machen muß und auch ggf mal Leib und Leben aufs Spiel setzen muß wenn man mal aufs Wasser will und nen paar Kröten sparen will geht mit nich in den Kopf ... #c
gibts doch NEU schon ab ca 100 EUR - gebraucht dann halt dementsprechend günstiger 
Sparen ist ok - aber nicht wenn da die Sicherheit auf dem Wasser drunter leidet ! 
da würd ich dann lieber mal nen paar EUR an Rute/Rolle sparen - sowas ist immer zu ersetzen ....


----------



## Jose (7. August 2011)

*AW: Bellyboat eigenbau*



Barsch Angler schrieb:


> ...
> leider ist dass Bild in einer word datei da es dass jpg bild nich fressen wollte...



word-datei als webseite (htm) speichern, haste dein jpg.

ansonsten: schnapsidee. 
eine form natürlicher auslese...


----------



## omnimc (8. August 2011)

*AW: Bellyboat eigenbau*



Barsch Angler schrieb:


> mir ist da noch ne idee gekommen wenn dass belly boot aus schaumstoff:c is könnte man rohre in die seiten stecken
> und als rutenhalter für inaktive ruten odeer für schleppruten
> nur so ne idee weiss nich obs möglich is


 
da wirste eher den teich aufsaugen und zweifelsfrei absaufen. ich würde da eher pappmaschee nehmen das sieht einfach besser aus und ist sportlicher.


----------

